# موضوع مستقبل طالب ثانوى صناعى مجتهد بمجموع 85%



## kamaTsho (9 مايو 2009)

يا ريت لو مش ها ادايق حد من سيادتكم ممكن المساعدة لى لانى بجد دا مستقبلى اولا واخيرا 
ولن اطول عليكم
انا طالب ثانوى صناعى نظام الثلاث سنوات ممكن بليز المساعدة فى بعض الاسئلة


هل المعهد يقبل من خريجى ثانوى صناعى وانا مستعد من جنيه لـ مليون بجد

ولو مش بيقبل من انوى صناعى ممكن اعرف بيقبل من معادلة 60 يوم بتتدرس فيزياء ورياضة2 وe

ولو مش بيقبل من الاتنين ممكن لو بيقبل من معهد سنتين اى الاسم المعتاد معادلة سنتين


أنا متأسف جدا لو كنت طولت على سيادتكم بس انا بجد دا مستقبلى والله وحرام اضيعه من ايدى بس يا ريت لو ما فيش نصيب ليا فى اى حاجة من الحاجات دى ممكن حد يدلنى على اكاديمية هندسة تكون بتعتمد ويكون ليا الحق انى اشترك فى نقابة المهندسين


----------



## kamaTsho (9 مايو 2009)

فين الاستاذ جاسر والبشمهندس مصطفى وحبيبنا الاستاذ شيراد الجزائر انا بجد محتاك لسيادتكم انا مش ها أقعد فى مكانى انا لازم اتحرك وباقصى سرعة ارجوكم ساعدونى


----------



## م/ مصطفي (10 مايو 2009)

*
للاسف مش هقــدر افيــدك في النقطه دي , لان بقالي مده بعيــد عن نظــام التعليم الاكاديمي 
و معرفش تفــاصيــل الموضوع 

لكن باذن الله ,, هسـالك احد اصدقائي و كانوا زيك بالظبط 

صنايع و دخلـوا كليه الهنـدسه ,, فهسالهم و ان شاء الله الاقي عندهم جواب مفيـد 
​*​


----------



## kamaTsho (10 مايو 2009)

:11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11:

انا 
011
35
9
35
35


----------



## kamaTsho (11 مايو 2009)

أولا انا بأشكر حضرتك على اهتمامك بالموضوع يا باشمهندس مصطفى 
وانا متأسف جدا لو كنت ضيقتك بأسألتى الغريبة شوية دى بس دا غصب عنى والله لانى محتاج ليها جدااا
ويا ريت اكون من أصدقاء حضرتك ودا ها يكون شرف ليا كبير أوى والله

وانا مش ها أطول على حضرتك بس ارجو الرد على قريبا 

وانا بأشكر حضرتك جداا على اهتمامك مرة تانية:87::11:


----------



## خالدالملاح (11 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
يوجد نظام فى معهد هندسه وتكنولوجيا مطار امبا به اسمه نظام الاربع سنوات يقبل خريخ معهد او مدارس خمس سنوات صناعى له الحق يدخل فى نظام فنى صيانه طائرات عموما ممكن تتصل عليه 00966568679853 لتفاصيل اكتر ربنا يوفقك


----------



## kamaTsho (11 مايو 2009)

انا بأشكر حضرتك يا باشمهندس / خالد الملاح على اهتمامك بموضوعى

بس انا كنت عاوز اعرف ان دا ها يدينى درجة ماجستير ودرجة مهندس يعنى ولا فنى


----------



## م/ مصطفي (11 مايو 2009)

kamatsho قال:


> أولا انا بأشكر حضرتك على اهتمامك بالموضوع يا باشمهندس مصطفى
> وانا متأسف جدا لو كنت ضيقتك بأسألتى الغريبة شوية دى بس دا غصب عنى والله لانى محتاج ليها جدااا
> ويا ريت اكون من أصدقاء حضرتك ودا ها يكون شرف ليا كبير أوى والله
> 
> ...



*انا تحت امرك في اي وقـت و مفيش ازعاج و لا اي حاجه ,, متقلش كده  

انا سالت واحد و قالي الاتي :- 

لو انت نظام 3 سنين صنايع , وجبت مجموع عالــي ,,
فانت بتعمل معادله في كليه الهندسه مباشره
و لو نجحت , بتقدر تدخل الكليـه و ليك اقسام محدده 
زي غزل و نسيج , انتاج , علوم هندسيه , تبريد و تكيف 

لو انت نظام 3 سنين و مجبتش مجموع عالي في صنايع ,, 
فانت بتعمل معادله لمده سنتين 
و منها بتروح علي معادله كليه الهندسه و اذا نحجت بتدخل الكليه مباشره 

لو انت نظام 5 سنين , فانت لازم تكون جايب مجموع عالي 
عشان تروح علي كليه الهندسه و تعمل
المعادله علي طول 

دا كان كلام احد الاشخاص اللي دخلوا كليه الهندسه من صنايع , في بني سويف 

يارب اكون قدرت افيدك 
*​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (11 مايو 2009)

خالدالملاح قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> يوجد نظام فى معهد هندسه وتكنولوجيا مطار امبا به اسمه نظام الاربع سنوات يقبل خريخ معهد او مدارس خمس سنوات صناعى له الحق يدخل فى نظام فنى صيانه طائرات عموما ممكن تتصل عليه 00966568679853 لتفاصيل اكتر ربنا يوفقك



*يا صديقي العزيز ,, هذا النظام قد الغائه منذ 6 سنوات علي الاقل 
*​


----------



## vendetta (12 مايو 2009)

بص ياسيدى لو انت من مصر 
وفى صنايع 3 سنين وعاوز تدخل هندسة طيران فالقسم ده موجود فى جامعة القاهره فقط (ده الجامعه الحكوميه)
وفى معهد امبابه (وده بفلوس )
 بص بئى لو انت عاوز تدخل ياما تجيب مجموع هندسة القاهره من صنايع 3 سنين 
او انك تدخل معهد سنتين وتجيب مجموع هندسه من معهد سنتين بعد الثانوى 
وفى بئى حل انك تعمل معادله بالثانوى وبيدولك فيها فرصه المحاوله مرتين
وممكن لو دخلت معهد سنتين برده ممكن تعمل المعادله وبيدولك فرصه مرتين برده متاليتين 
يعنى انت ممكن تعملها 4 مرات ورا بعض مرتين بالثانوى ومرتين بالمعهد 
والفرق بين معادله الثانوى ومعادلة المعهد ان بتاعت الثانوى بيزودولك عليها انجليزى 
بس نصيحه لو ماجتش معاك فى الثانوى اقولهالك صريحه اقتل نفسك مذاكره وانت فى المعهد احسن واسهل ليك بكتيييييييييييير 

وربنا سبحانه وتعالى يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## kamaTsho (12 مايو 2009)

أنا بأشكر الأخوة الاعضاء ال زادو اهتمام بموضوعى دا بجد انا عاجز عن الشكر ومش عارف أقول لحضراتكم ايه بجد ميرسسسسسسسسسسسسسى أوى أوى أوى


----------

